# one time pushes



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

i have a few seasonal contracts right now and im assuming ill get some calls for one time pushes after a big storm.. how much do you guys normallly charge per one of these pushes.. i was thinking somewhere around 20-25


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i usually double the price i would normally charge them and tell them if they sign a contact for the season it will be less. if you do it for normal price on a call out there is no incentive for them to sign up. after im out all night the last thing i want to do is drive all over town doing one timers especially if i was around there during the night


----------

